# How to Prune Cabomba ???



## Sammie7 (Dec 3, 2006)

You can cut off the top and replant it, throwing away the bottom, and it will grow new roots. Or you can keep the bottom and it will send out side shoots giving a more bushy look. It is up to you and the look you are going for.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

That is what I have been doing. I was just trying to see what everyone else does. But thanks


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

so if you cut off the top will it die? Is there a way to trim it without taking it out of the subtrate?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

mnsnowdaboy said:


> so if you cut off the top will it die? Is there a way to trim it without taking it out of the subtrate?



No, it won't it keeps on growing. If you plant the top, it grows into a new plant.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd say prune it hard, and any way you like.

I tried removing it from my tank a few months ago, and must have left a few little shoots hidden in the hygro.

It's back, and bushier than ever.

you can't kill it, it's like water sprite

you just keep hauling it out of the tank again and again!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

lucky you on cabomba growing. I can't get it to grow bushy or even green up. Topping off is the usual way of pruning it, I believe. You may need to discard the bottom half, if it looks ratty.


----------

